# Ever think about just quitting the sport?



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

It took me a few years to finally get all my gear together but now I am in real good shape. I have the boat, the dekes, field blind, and even the dog. The problem is that I dont have my hunting partners anymore.

My brother moved away and my buddy wont be hunting anymore. For the last 2 years I just haven't had it in me to go to the harder to hunt areas by myself. 

I think I only made it out 3 or 4 times last year and have only been out 5 times this year. The hunting has been horrible every time.

So now I am looking at all this gear and thinking that I could sell it all and call it quits.....use the money to pay bills.

Has anybody else had similar thoughts? The gear is all paid for so its not costing me anything to keep it. Just worried Im gonna be kicking myself down the road if I sell out.

Thoughts?


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

PM me if you have some full body goose deeks you want to sell or if you want to sell the field blind.


----------



## cornfieldbill (Jun 6, 2009)

My hunt-en butty gave it up last year.My son F U his knee can not go this year .My wife now has the Big C .:sad:I have every thing 100s of decoys duck & goose Guns Shells Calls Blinds and know how to use them.And at all most 71 will still go if I have to get some one to carry me there. Have I ever thought about given it up ya 20 ago years:lol:


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I can relate to what you're going thru and have had years where I considered hanging it up too. But, over time I always got the "itch" and found time to go out and enjoy a hunt here and there when I could and haven't regretted it. For me anymore, its not about the number of times I get out or the quantity I bag, but rather just seeing the sun rise over the dekes, getting out and away from the other hunters where and when I can, and being with my thoughts -- Oh, and getting a few birds doesn't hurt. If you have the space to keep your gear and don't need the money, I say hang onto it 'cuz you never know when you might find the time and desire to go and then you it would be a shame to re-accumulate and re-buy all that gear that goes with waterfowling - Anyway, you always have the option if you keep it for now. Good Luck!


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

It's in your blood now, impossible to just throw away and move on. Look for a new hunting partner in the off season, search on this site, I would think that there are guys who are also looking for a new hunting bud. It happens to all of us from time to time, you just need to find someone else that shares the same passion for Waterfowl as you do......good luck!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Used to have a passion for waterfowl but gave it up in 1986 and haven't looked back since. Just too much bs and too many inconsiderate slobs for my taste........just got tired of being squatted on one too many times....


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

You have the perfect situation to spread the sickness that is waterfowling. If you keep your eyes open there is or will be someone wanting to try it and you will be there to spread the disease.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't give up. I think you'd regret it in the end. Find guys on here that are posting for hunting buddies. I think I just saw one a couple days ago. Try new spots, try new tactics. Where are you in Genesee county?


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

become a Big Brother and start mentoring, there are millions of kids who need a waterfowler in there lives


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep have though about it, but like someone has said it's in ur blood.
I have not hunted as hard this year as I have in the past. I think I am just disappointed with the way the seasons are set up. Tired of competing with others for a field or shore line.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

Thats a big decision. Once its all gone getting it back if you change your mind will not be easy. Ohh, heres an idea! Send all your gear to me, I will hold it for you, make sure it is kept in working order. I would take care of storage for you, keep it cleaned up, you know all that stuff. I can even come pick it up just send me a pm. Hurry though others will try to talk you out of this piece or that and you will end up with only half a rig.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> It took me a few years to finally get all my gear together but now I am in real good shape. I have the boat, the dekes, field blind, and even the dog. The problem is that I dont have my hunting partners anymore.
> 
> My brother moved away and my buddy wont be hunting anymore. For the last 2 years I just haven't had it in me to go to the harder to hunt areas by myself.
> 
> ...


every day...i basically have myself to go with..everything to go, except no body i know wants to put the time or effort into actually getting birds, they rather sit on the couch and complain about harsens and not find a real spot to kill some birds.

this year ive gone duck hunting twice..goose hunting a handfull of times only because i went knocked on the doors and did what i had to, to hunt the hot fields...with no one.

take tomorrow for example..i would LOVE to get on some birds..perfect day to go..so do i go get into the draw? or just say screw it and stay home?


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

THis year i hunted all season by myself. I had my partner opening day and then not again. Ive hunted 30 days of the season so far. Ive seen it all and done it all this year by myself. I realize that one of the reasons i had the greatest season of my life is because i didnt have the partner with me. Honestly for me the time to reflect on life get some killer exercise be part of the migration that to me is mind boggeling and awsome. Shooting the birds is just the bonus. So For me i cant understand that a waterfowler could just quit waterfowling i didnt think that happened very often. See its a bigger thing that draws us to the sport than just being a successfull duck killer. Hope you have luck in finding a good partner because,i myself couldn imagine not having that special time to reset my clock. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Its a sport of ups and downs.. It seems as if you shuffle through people and alot of drama comes of it.. I am in a great situation in which no matter the weather, the walk, the situation I have a girlfriend who will go..


----------



## IIFID (Nov 4, 2005)

I totally agree with cheeseandquakers - I hunt 75% of the time by myself - gives me time to see a great sunrise, get exercise, reflect on my "issues" and wait for the day my son is old enough to enjoy it with me. If anything, keep your equipment and think it over


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Its a sport of ups and downs.. It seems as if you shuffle through people and alot of drama comes of it.


Boy you hit that nail right on the head.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

wally-eye said:


> Used to have a passion for waterfowl but gave it up in 1986 and haven't looked back since. Just too much bs and too many inconsiderate slobs for my taste........just got tired of being squatted on one too many times....


You quit, but yet you still read the waterfowl forums? I think you probably still miss it. 


I say I should give it up this time of every season. I think of how much money I spent and how much time I didn't spend with my family. Then every August, well you know how it goes. I don't think I could ever give it up, unless it was the only way I was going to feed my family. I have been blessed with two years of great success. I had a few years of tough seasons.


----------



## mct550 (Oct 1, 2010)

This has been my first waterfowl season.

Ive been out a handful of times on state land and have struck out every day, not having enough knowledge or experience yet to go where the ducks want to go. I come home, look at pictures of birds on here literally piled on top of each other, some from the west side and most from the east side of the state. I watch clips of the Duck Commander television show, mesmerized by the passion and skill of a whole family of duck hunters. I see posts from guys that have been hunting for longer than Ive been alive discussing mallard migrations (of which Im still holding out for in the Gun Lake/Grand Rapids area). I invested a significant amount of time + money on equipment and even tried to find someone to hunt with and show me the ropes, ALL during this first waterfowl season of mine. Why? Because I can feel that this is something that im SUPPOSED to be doing, feel connected in some way to early rising, trying to hunt for a meal. Im certain that Ill be doing this for YEARS to come and I havent even shot a duck yet.

As a young guy who's interest is growing immensely and who cant WAIT to find the perfect hole or take down his first duck : KEEP your equipment. Theres something to all of this thats not worth quitting for.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

I gave it up about 10 years ago when I lost my bird dog and the new golden did not pan out to be a bird dog. When I'm out there fishing for yellow bellies and hear the big guns going off in the distance I try to drown out the noise with the thumping of 12" perch in my cooler. The nephew that I showed the ropes always tells me of his great fun in the blind and I am glad that I started him but without the dog it's not the same.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mudfoot said:


> I can relate to what you're going thru and have had years where I considered hanging it up too. But, over time I always got the "itch" and found time to go out and enjoy a hunt here and there when I could and haven't regretted it. For me anymore, its not about the number of times I get out or the quantity I bag, but rather just seeing the sun rise over the dekes, getting out and away from the other hunters where and when I can, and being with my thoughts -- Oh, and getting a few birds doesn't hurt. If you have the space to keep your gear and don't need the money, I say hang onto it 'cuz you never know when you might find the time and desire to go and then you it would be a shame to re-accumulate and re-buy all that gear that goes with waterfowling - Anyway, you always have the option if you keep it for now. Good Luck!


This is pretty much my attitude too. I started chasing ducks in 1979 when the pheasants really started their nosedive, and a college buddy talked me into trying ducks, and I've been at it ever since. Yeah, I think about giving up now and then, due to a lot of the same reasons you have...hunting buddies have moved on or quit hunting, gas prices are high, etc., etc. But each August the bug is there, and it starts all over again. 

I think we all do this kind of soul searching now and then. But what you have to do is tell yourself it's okay to question why you're doing what you're doing. Afterall, this is an expensive, time-consuming, and often very strenuous and difficult sport. Possibly THE most difficult. So why wouldn't you question your sanity at times? Getting up at 3, 4 or 5 am to go out in the cold, wet, muddy marsh, and bust your butt, and often get very little in return except the experience. 

For me it's evolved over the years to where it's not about taking ducks home anymore...it's about the experience, being out in the field, getting away from the daily grind if even for a few hours. Yeah it's nice to bring home some ducks, but it's not THE reason I'm out there, and hasn't been for years now. I've also gotten far more involved into mentoring young and old hunters who want to learn the sport, and getting heavily involved in organizations that do a lot for our sport and our wetlands. 

My advice to you is stay involved, but think about other ways to be involved...donating your time and effort to some of the organizations, or to some events such as youth hunts, or other educational efforts. There's a lot more you can do to stay involved other than just hunting.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

*Michigan-Sportsman - Current Members: 44,302 *

I, too, usually hunt & fish alone due to the passing of my hunting buddies and my odd work schedule. I have no family that hunts or fishes.

Due solely to the generosity of other members here I've been invited to tag along with some upland hunters, met some great fishing partners, got to experience a varmint hunt, learned some basics of duck hunting, been phez hunting, trophy deer hunting, grouse hunting, turkey hunting, sturgeon fishing and a few other "firsts". Others here have enjoyed outings on my walleye/salmon boat.
Along the way many of these guys and gals have become friends too.

I'm always looking for others to hunt and fish with. I'd like to learn to be a "real" duck hunter (I think!), and do some yote, rabbit and **** hunting too. Even with some pretty substantial health problems I've decided to "DO" as long as I "CAN". Sure beats sitting on the couch. 

With over 44,000 members I'd say there is a good chance "someone" is just waiting for an offer to tag along.


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have given up big water hunting. I hunt smaller potholes and fields with fewer decoys, see fewer ducks and enjoy it 10 fold more. I think what we tire of is the competition. People sitting on our decoys, skybusting and so on. Try finding some tiny little pothole that nobody else would look twice at, throw out a half dozen or so dekes and relax. I scratched down two mallards this morning from a 1 acre wetland with probably a 1/4 acre of open water. Just me, the dog, a few decoys, and peace. One of my best hunts ever. Try it. You may find it brings back the passion you used to have for waterfowling.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

mct550 said:


> This has been my first waterfowl season.
> 
> Ive been out a handful of times on state land and have struck out every day, not having enough knowledge or experience yet to go where the ducks want to go. I come home, look at pictures of birds on here literally piled on top of each other, some from the west side and most from the east side of the state. I watch clips of the Duck Commander television show, mesmerized by the passion and skill of a whole family of duck hunters. I see posts from guys that have been hunting for longer than Ive been alive discussing mallard migrations (of which Im still holding out for in the Gun Lake/Grand Rapids area). I invested a significant amount of time + money on equipment and even tried to find someone to hunt with and show me the ropes, ALL during this first waterfowl season of mine. Why? Because I can feel that this is something that im SUPPOSED to be doing, feel connected in some way to early rising, trying to hunt for a meal. Im certain that Ill be doing this for YEARS to come and I havent even shot a duck yet.
> 
> As a young guy who's interest is growing immensely and who cant WAIT to find the perfect hole or take down his first duck : KEEP your equipment. Theres something to all of this thats not worth quitting for.


 
Well said.
This is my second season, still duckless. I've only been out 4 times, as work and school are more important, but still. I'm not in good spots, I'm not good at calling, but it doesn't matter when the sun rises and everything wakes up and you feel like the eastern horizon is a spotlight for the grandest stage. To be there, gun in hand, silently looking skyward, feeling that the entire world exists solely for that one moment...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> It took me a few years to finally get all my gear together but now I am in real good shape. I have the boat, the dekes, field blind, and even the dog. The problem is that I dont have my hunting partners anymore.
> 
> My brother moved away and my buddy wont be hunting anymore. For the last 2 years I just haven't had it in me to go to the harder to hunt areas by myself.
> 
> ...


nope, never considered it.


that being said, time for you to take a waterfowl trip out of state and get a fresh perspective. take a year off here, go somewhere else and take in some new scenery.


----------



## KenfromMI (Oct 26, 2010)

I find it hard to believe you have everything you need except a hunting buddy. When I bought my walleye boat everyone wanted to be my friend lol. I'm just trying to get into waterfowling as we speak. So far I have the gun, the ammo and the waders and the restless nightsvtrying to find fields for the January southern season. Keep your gear and adopt me and teach me how to hunt them lol. I wouldn't get rid of anything. I catch myself being sorry for things I've given away in the past.


----------



## KURTG1 (Feb 13, 2007)

i quit two times, once in 79 or 80 sold everything....bought it back when got into it again in the mid 80's.....don't sell you take a beating.....you will probably start up again. interested in hunting walpole. if you can put up with the indians its usually pretty good shooting.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Yep,thought about it,and did it,about 7-8yrs ago.Started tagging along with my dad and uncle in the late 70's,started hunting myself in 82.Spent MANY,MANY hr's after waterfowl,loved everthing about it,and worked VERY hard at it.Don't really know what happened,but the "flame" just kinda started to die.Got back into trapping and never looked back,sure is nice to have land-owners asking (and even paying)me to trap their land  Will I get back into it,yes.as my oldest son will turn 10 next year,and I feel I owe it to him.Who knows,maybe it will re-light the "flame" for me also


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 on what pikesetter wrote. Mentor some kids.


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

pikenetter said:


> become a Big Brother and start mentoring, there are millions of kids who need a waterfowler in there lives


 
EXACTLY!!!!>..Wherever you are, I am sure there are people you can find to go with you...just ask, and find out!!!!...Kids need direction!


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Like others have said above, there's no rules against hunting solo! 

I hunt by myself, ALOT. For several reasons, one is I think it's very enjoyable. I'm not on anybody elses schedule, I can hunt where I want, for as long as I want, how I want, take the shots I want, don't have to worry about anything but me. I know it kinda sounds selfish, but it seriously takes a lot of the stress off. 

Also, I think almost all of us that are "fully rigged" to hunt have run into problems with guys that just want to tag along, all the time, and put no work into it. I've got lots of those guys to where if I call and say I've got birds, show up with gun and shells and shoot, they will be there. I have 0 partners that will do the same. It's always my boat, my decoys, my calling, my scouting. Then the ultimate kick to the groin, the emails or calls that go something like "hey I went back to that spot you showed me with these other guys two days in a row and tore them up...Let me know if you want to go out again!"

This is fine is certain instances and with certain individuals, but sometimes it just gets old.

This season, I did a little test and didn't call anyone when I got on birds just to see if anyone would call me. They didn't. I still got into a few decent hunts with other people, but it was more by accident than by anyone putting in some work. 

So anyhow point being there's alot to be said about hunting alone. A good symbiotic hunting relationship is something to be treasured, but the lack of one shouldn't preclude you from doing something you love to do.

I know it won't stop me at least!


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

1fish said:


> Like others have said above, there's no rules against hunting solo!
> 
> I hunt by myself, ALOT. For several reasons, one is I think it's very enjoyable. I'm not on anybody elses schedule, I can hunt where I want, for as long as I want, how I want, take the shots I want, don't have to worry about anything but me. I know it kinda sounds selfish, but it seriously takes a lot of the stress off.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have been trailing me over the last couple of seasons. :lol:


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

NEVER I will still hunt ducks if we can only shoot one and a 30 day season. WCS NEVER QUIT just keep gettin after em! 
Smoke


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> It took me a few years to finally get all my gear together but now I am in real good shape. I have the boat, the dekes, field blind, and even the dog. The problem is that I dont have my hunting partners anymore.
> 
> My brother moved away and my buddy wont be hunting anymore. For the last 2 years I just haven't had it in me to go to the harder to hunt areas by myself.
> 
> ...


Well this year I got rid of all my equip. Shouldn't say got rid of it, it decided to leave me. Both my gun and my decoy bag flew out of the boat on me on my way to the spot(how it happened I have no idea). BUT, since it is an addiction, like a true fiend, I will be searching for my next firearm and getting some new decoys, because I love the sport. I have a great time when I go with my buddies, but the majority of my hunting is solo, simply because I'm going out no matter what the conditions and every chance I get. I'd still say keep your stuff, take a year off, but you'll find someone else to go with, or you'll see the beauty of a sunrise over some dekes. The thrill of turning a flock and locking them in. Not to mention, your dog's gonna be pissed if he gets put into retirement early, you know he love retriving those birds for ya! Good luck


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...time for you to take a waterfowl trip out of state and get a fresh perspective. take a year off here, go somewhere else and take in some new scenery.


A real good bit of advice SK! The Nodak trip certainly does it for me. Honestly, if it weren't for that trip recharging my batteries each fall since the late 90's, I'm sure my attitude would be a lot different too. It's just soooooo different than hunting here in Michigan. Night and day difference. And not just because there are a lot more birds...it's about the way the locals treat us there, and the fact that there are so few hunter (comparatively speaking) and so much room to roam. I don't care if I never pop off the safety...I'd spend a week out there just driving around watching others. Hey...isn't that what they call a "guide"? hmmmmm :evilsmile


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am in a similar situation, my best hunting buddy has always been my dad and he is starting to lose his desire to hunt, couple that with my other friends starting new jobs and not having vacation time and I have barely been out this year. I just keep hoping to get some shooting in this weekend but as of right now I have nobody to hunt with. setting up alone is not fun and I hate taking chances on the water. I look at it as a rebuilding year and figure next year will be better. I plan on doing some off season work such as scouting and I want to start shooting sporting clays. I have also considered joining a waterfowl organization but dont really know where to start. You just have to hang in there and dont sell your equipment because when you decide you need it you wont have it anymore.


----------

